# Would you buy a horse with a splint?



## opinionuk (14 June 2012)

As the title says would you buy a horse with a splint?

I was due to put my 6 year old for sale this month but unfortunately she has developed a splin, vet came today 2-4 weeks rest for it to fuse then all should fine.

Would you be put of buying a horse that has a splint (fused)?


----------



## JingleTingle (14 June 2012)

Well to be honest, I would wonder what a horse had been doing for 6 years if it hadn't got one over here...but that is happy old Ireland hunting country etc.

If it is fused and horse is sound wouldn't bother me in the slightest. I must say that people do seem to get a bit over excited about the odd bump and lump nowadays but I think that is just a reflection of the modern buying power that would be horse owners seem to have. 

They want perfection in every minor detail as though it were a new car that is being purchased, rather than a living, breathing animal.

Just my opinion of course!


----------



## soulfull (14 June 2012)

I wouldn't, but only because I fancy doing some showing again

The last horse I bought had a splint, but I didn't mind as I didn't want to show him


----------



## opinionuk (14 June 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Well to be honest, I would wonder what a horse had been doing for 6 years if it hadn't got one over here...but that is happy old Ireland hunting country etc.

If it is fused and horse is sound wouldn't bother me in the slightest. I must say that people do seem to get a bit over excited about the odd bump and lump nowadays but I think that is just a reflection of the modern buying power that would be horse owners seem to have. 

They want perfection in every minor detail as though it were a new car that is being purchased, rather than a living, breathing animal.

Just my opinion of course!

Click to expand...


She actually came from Ireland as a 4 year old!


----------



## wellsat (14 June 2012)

Yes, my first horse had a splint, it was noted on the vetting but she passed because it wasn't causing her any probems.

Strangely enough within two years it had gone. I know they're supposed to be permanent but this one strangely wasn't.


----------



## LeannePip (14 June 2012)

depending what i wanted the horse for - showing most probably deffinatly not unless it was very deiscrete and i wanted to do working hunter - for eventing if it was a good sound horse i probably would


----------



## blackislegirl (14 June 2012)

I did, three years ago, on vet advice that it wouldn't be a problem. It hasn't been, and I can't even find it now so I think maybe it's gone. The horse wasn't for serious showing, though.


----------



## kezimac (14 June 2012)

after my mare knocked an old splint making it active and its rubbed on suspensory causing lameness  - no


----------



## Quadro (14 June 2012)

Yes and i have, if it was old an well calcified 
Q


----------



## TGM (14 June 2012)

Yes I would.  Bought a horse with two big splints, and one massive one - and then he threw another massive one on the remaining leg.  But has proved to be an absolutely fabulous horse who has done the job we wanted him to, and a lot more too.


----------



## 3Beasties (14 June 2012)

As long as I wasn't buying the horse to show it wouldn't bother me


----------



## rhino (14 June 2012)

Absolutely yes, I can't really see the point in showing so it wouldn't bother me one little bit, if the vet said it was not likely to cause a problem


----------



## Stormy123456 (14 June 2012)

Yes. I don't show, so it wouldn't bother me so long as the horse was sound.


----------



## nikicb (14 June 2012)

My old mare had a splint when I bought her as a 5 year old.  We did loads together including local level showing (riding horse, veteran etc).  Never caused her any issues in the 30 years I owned her, and was never picked up in showing classes.


----------



## willtowin (14 June 2012)

As long as it is done and dusted then yes.. Just bought one with a whopping one the other day! She was bred as a worker but now as she clearly can't do that it whacked quite a bit off the price tag and hopefully she'll be an event pony!


----------



## Boysy (14 June 2012)

Yep would do and have done and i show them as well, my mare came with 2 and now has 5 i think at latest count, showing nowadays they don't really make that much difference to be honest as the Judges are hands off as opposed to hands on now, our local show uses County judges and they were told last year that no hands on anymore? My mare is jet black so to be honest you can't see them anyway.


----------



## MadisonBelle (14 June 2012)

I did! A 4 yr old who is now 6. *touches wood* and has been as sound as a pound!

Doing decent flatwork at home, has an amazing jump and just starting to go eventing.


----------



## Stoxx (14 June 2012)

I bought a 6 year old with a couple of splints, one that is really quite large.  When his xrays were done the vet wasn't bothered by them at all and so far they haven't caused a problem.


----------



## Karsumatra (14 June 2012)

Yes absolutely!  You really need to be showing at a very high level for it to matter, I am sure you could still do well at county standard shows if the horse fit the bill in other ways - especially in worker classes (it is more visible on light types i.e. hacks or riding horses I imagine).   It does depend on the judge of course but you can never find a horse that is perfect in the eyes of every judge.


----------



## Daytona (14 June 2012)

As I'm not into showing it would not put me of at all.  Yes I would buy it.


----------



## cptrayes (14 June 2012)

Yes, no problem.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 June 2012)

If that was the only issue and I liked the mare. Yes  doesn't cause anymore problems unless knocked again.


----------



## ClassicG&T (14 June 2012)

I'd say no, but thats only because there are 2 horses on my yard (one a gypsy cob and one a TB) with splints, the TB's isnt too bad, needed shockwaves and 6 weeks rest.
But the gypsy cobs just will not go away and has been lame with it since last may, had everything done and it keeps popping back up.


----------



## measles (14 June 2012)

It wouldn't bother me at all unless I wanted to show or the splint impinged on the knee or fetlock joint.


----------



## BronsonNutter (14 June 2012)

If it's on the actual splint bones, then yes, I'd still buy it 

Bronson had too many to shake a stick at - including about 4 on one leg - they never caused a problem. Wilby threw one on his hind leg the first winter I had him and wasn't even lame on it...


----------



## CalllyH (14 June 2012)

Yes if I wasnt going to show it


----------



## Warmblood39 (15 June 2012)

My boy has a splint never affected him and vet said its nothing to worry about, good luck on selling yours . . . Keep us updated


----------



## TS_ (15 June 2012)

I bought my mare with 3 splints and they've never caused a problem, so yes.


----------

